# New Mephiston mini?



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey all!

Heard two guys in my local GW stating the there was a new Mephiston model on the way and the staff member just smiled?

I don't know if anybody has and idea if this is happening or not, but I certainly think the mini itself is due an upgrade! He's such a bad-ass character and needs a decent mini to do him justice!

:biggrin:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Not holding my breath. In the meantime, check out this sweet conversion of Mephiston I found on Master of the Forge:


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

ntaw said:


> Not holding my breath. In the meantime, check out this sweet conversion of Mephiston I found on Master of the Forge:


Now _that_ is truly beautiful!


----------

